# Baby cockatiel pictures, take two



## Doobie (Oct 28, 2010)

I probably should refrain from posting on forums when I'm half asleep! I end up posting a 'pictures' thread in the general forum instead of here, and generally making quite a kerfuffle, lol. 

Anyway, got some pictures of Barney from the breeder yesterday  









He'd literally just eaten when these were taken, it's the only way he'd sit still!









You can see the couple of cinnamon feathers on his left wing here - literally looks like it's only two feathers. I love these kinds of little quirks in cockatiel markings. No two cockatiels look the same.









The little beginnings of flight feathers are just adorable, aren't they?

He's going to be quite a fiesty little guy - it's amazing how much personality these birds can have at such a young age. I'm smitten, can you tell?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol so cute


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

I can see why you are smitten. What a gorgeous little bub!


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

How's the little muffin doing now?


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

How cute !


----------



## RubyFeuer (Nov 5, 2010)

sooooooooo cute ^^


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Super cute,


----------

